# elec/gas



## jmc (Nov 11, 2015)

Can you run feeders in the same cavity as gas lines? 2012 IRC


----------



## ICE (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes you can depending on the "cavity".  CSST might have separation requirements depending on the feeder material or conduit if metal.

Well then, I just noticed that you referenced the IRC.  We did not adopt the electrical or plumbing sections of the IRC so I wouldn't pay any attention to me.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 11, 2015)

Can do including commercial except for local codes and amendments.

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-electrical-codes/15176-lp-electrical-conduit-common-trench.html

And don't ignore ICE; shirley a force to be reckoned with


----------



## jmc (Nov 11, 2015)

elec/gas

Thank you!


----------

